
The cloud scales faster than your budget (an interview with Corey Quinn) - forrestbrazeal
https://read.acloud.guru/the-cloud-scales-faster-than-your-budget-4460e328edd9
======
QuinnyPig
It was great to chat with Forrest about this, particularly given that he
stripped out all of the stupid things I said and made me sound smart.

~~~
erikbrady
Indeed. Stupid you is the most entertaining version of you!

